# [SOLVED] Need Driver for ethernet controller on medion mt6



## bobmarleylegend (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi there, i recently formatted my medion Mt6 and now there is an exclamation mark next to ethernet controller (there is next to other things aswell but ethernet controller is what i need working) which means i cannot access the internet from that PC.

the serial number for my pc is MED S/N 11151010030965

does anyone know what driver i need to install to get it working?


----------



## bobmarleylegend (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: Need Driver for ethernet controller on medion mt6*

I have Solved it  but i still have a problem with the network controller, multimedia controller and PCI simple communications controller? all of them have an exclamation mark in device manager? does anyone know where i can find the drivers for them?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need Driver for ethernet controller on medion mt6*

HI,
Can you go to the Device Manager.
Post the errors you have (yelleo!?, or RedX)

Also on these errors can you Right Click>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID.

This will help me identify your hardware.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## bobmarleylegend (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: Need Driver for ethernet controller on medion mt6*

Hi, thanks ok the errors i have are.

Multimedia Controller (yellow !?) PCI\VEN_1131&DEV_7134&SUBSYS_000316BE&REV_01\4&1F7DBC9F&0&10F0

Network Controller (yellow !?)
PCI\VEN_1260&DEV_3890&SUBSYS_001417CF&REV_01\4&1F7DBC9F&0&00F0

PCI Simple Communication Controller (yellow !?)
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1040&SUBSYS_104016BE&REV_00\4&1F7DBC9F&0&20F0

thanks again


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need Driver for ethernet controller on medion mt6*

Hi,
Go here:
http://www.medionusa.com/
Select: Download Library (More)
Enter your MED s/n: 11151010030965

You will need to install:

*Wlan Driver*RISM GT 802.11g 54Mbps Wireless Controller
*Modem*:Modem Driver Creatix V 9x DSP Data Fax Modem
*TV turner*: Driver Software TV-Tuner Philips 7134-Chipset:
PC-Combo Modem/TV-Tuner CTX908, TV-Tuner CTX910 (I think)

Let me know how you make out.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## bobmarleylegend (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: Need Driver for ethernet controller on medion mt6*

hi, sorry ive downloaded the installers and ran them and installed them to C:/Medion then restarted pc and rescaned devices in device manager but there are still yellow exclamation marks? am i installing to the wrong directory?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need Driver for ethernet controller on medion mt6*

Hi,
These drivers are exe files that extract to C:/Medion. it APPEARS they do not contain a Setup exe. file.
Try this manual install
Go to the Device Manager:
Right click on the error>Update driver>No not at this time>Install from a list or specific location (Advance)>Select include this location in the search>Browse
Browse to the C:Media folder to the driver folder you need for the device
See if XP will pickup the drivers

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## bobmarleylegend (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: Need Driver for ethernet controller on medion mt6*

No Xp did not pick up the drivers  Thanks for your help
i dont suppose there is much more i can try?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need Driver for ethernet controller on medion mt6*

Do you still have the same errors?
Did any of them get fixed?
Bill


----------



## bobmarleylegend (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: Need Driver for ethernet controller on medion mt6*

Nope, i extracted all the driver files from all three installations to C:/Medion and did the manual install thing on all three errors but none of them found the drivers :S


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need Driver for ethernet controller on medion mt6*

Let try this:
Extract the drivers you downloaded to your OWN Folders (not C:/Medion)
Make 3 new folders in My Documents
Name each one one of the following:
*Wlan Driver*:For your PRISM GT 802.11g 54Mbps Wireless Controller
*Modem*:For your Modem Driver Creatix V 9x DSP Data Fax Modem
*TV turner*: For your Driver Software TV-Tuner Philips 7134-Chipset:
PC-Combo Modem/TV-Tuner CTX908, TV-Tuner CTX910

Now, one at a time extract (Right click on the driver) the appropriate drivers to the appropriate folder you made.

Go to the Device Manager>Right click on the error>Update driver>No not at this time>Install from a list or specific location (Advanced)>Select include this location in the search>Browse
Browse to the appropriate driver and guide it to the folder you made in My Documents.

See if XP will pickup the drivers.

If it does not go through the wizard again, but this time select *Don't search. I will choose the driver to install*
Click on HAVE DISK
Browse to the folder in MY Documents you made for the appropriate driver.

Let me know how you make out.
Bill


----------



## bobmarleylegend (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: Need Driver for ethernet controller on medion mt6*

hi, thanks so much for all your help so far.
Xp still woudnt pickup the drivers from my own folders :4-dontkno

and i chose the 'dont chose i will select' option but i couldnt see a 'HAVE DISK' option anywhere?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need Driver for ethernet controller on medion mt6*

Go to the Device Manager and Uninstall the Devices in error.
Reboot the computer
See if XP will pick them up.
Bill


----------



## bobmarleylegend (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: Need Driver for ethernet controller on medion mt6*

Hi, thanks for your reply
i uninstalled them from device manager and rebooted, xp found the hardware but not the drivers


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need Driver for ethernet controller on medion mt6*

HI,
Give me some time to see if I can find others drivers that may work.
Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need Driver for ethernet controller on medion mt6*

Hi,
Let see if we can get the wireless working first.
Open the Wlan folder you made.
Inside this folder you should see 3 sub folders
Go to the WinXP 2.1.5 folder
Inside this folder you should see PRIMSTA exe.
Click on this icon and see if it will install the wireless card.

As far as the Modem and TV Turner
In side these folder you extracted you will see an XP Sub Folder
Inside the TV Tuner folder you should see a *PhTvTune inf*. file
Direct your search to this folder and file.

The Modem is similar but direct the search to this file: *ctxs51 inf*. located in the XP Sub Folder

Bill


----------



## bobmarleylegend (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: Need Driver for ethernet controller on medion mt6*

hi thanks, i tried clicking the PRIMSTA.exe but nothing seemed to happen, the wireless still had an excalmation mark in device manager, i also tried directing the searches but the drivers still werent picked up


----------



## bobmarleylegend (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: Need Driver for ethernet controller on medion mt6*

hi i found this website,http://list.driverguide.com/list/company1602/page1/index.html, it has a ton of drivers for medion but i dont know if any are the correct ones?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need Driver for ethernet controller on medion mt6*

HI,
They appear to be the same drivers that I gave you.

When you reformated the drive what XP disk did you use?
An original XP CD or a copy?

Was SP3 downloaded or part of the install?

Bill


----------



## bobmarleylegend (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: Need Driver for ethernet controller on medion mt6*

Hi, well i formatted the drive using an original xp Cd (home edition SP1) and obviously installed home edition sp1, then i upgraded using my own copy of Xp Pro Sp3 (slipstreamed from an original)


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need Driver for ethernet controller on medion mt6*

Hi,
Can you run Everest under my signature and attach the full report to the thread.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## bobmarleylegend (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: Need Driver for ethernet controller on medion mt6*

Hi, thanks. i hope this is what you meant :grin:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need Driver for ethernet controller on medion mt6*

HI,
The Report is coming up with the same info.
All the drivers I have found (various) point to the SAME drivers I have given you from this link:
http://www.medionusa.com/
Input your S/N 11151010030965

None of the drivers I have found have exe files.
They all contain the exact same code!

I have read the codes on ALL these drivers.
These drivers should be working and installing without issue.
They match perfectly with the DEV/VEN # you have posted and what is in your report.

The only thing I can think of is maybe for some reason SP3 is causing the issue or your XP install is corrupted.

You can try to uninstall SP3:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/950249

Then see if XP will pick up the drivers.

Or you may need to reinstall XP and go to the link above and install the drivers.
This driver needs to be installed first:
*Busmaster Driver Intel*
It controls (among other things) how the other drivers are installed.


----------



## frenzifun (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: Need Driver for ethernet controller on medion mt6*

hey buddy i have uniblu driverscanner 2009 with a serial number that you can use and it automatically finds the drivers for you and then installs them for you on command, would you like it? please private me your email address i can email the serial number and DriverScanner2009. its worked for some things here on my side including my wireless connection for intel so maybe it can help you


----------



## bobmarleylegend (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: Need Driver for ethernet controller on medion mt6*

wow frenzifun, thank you so much, i managed to get my own copy of driverscanner and once it installed the drivers, my hardware was instantly recognized.
Also, thank you so so, so much Bill for all your help, thanks for putting up with me :tongue:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need Driver for ethernet controller on medion mt6*

HI:wave:,
I am glad the driverscanner worked for youray:!

I still am not sure why the drivers we tried did not:4-dontkno

I am glad you are up and running.

Thanks frenzifun for posting your idea.

Bill:grin:


----------



## frenzifun (Mar 3, 2009)

youre very welcome my friend, im glad my idea helped you out!!!
but it still didnt help mee =[ =[
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f137/solved-cannot-connect-to-internet-352053.html


----------



## glshub (Sep 24, 2010)

I have the basically the same problem BUT I can't get on the net to DL these things on my machine thats bad!


----------

